# Setup.exe Won't Run



## PurelyCanadian (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello, I've had this problem for a while on this computer now. On certain programs the Setup.exe and the .msi files will not open. When I double-click them the cursor changes to the hourglass for a few seconds, but nothing opens, and there is no error message. I know that these files work because I used them on my old computer, and brought them over to my new one. 

I had Photoshop 7.0 on my other computer, but when I copied it to my new one and ran the Setup.exe nothing happened. I got the disc from a friend and still, the Setup.exe would not run. So I downloaded a version of Photoshop CS2, same thing happened.

My Windows Installer is up to date, as I downloaded the update when I noticed this problem. It's really bothering me, and any help getting these files to work would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## sultan_emerr (Dec 4, 2005)

PurelyCanadian said:


> I downloaded a version of Photoshop CS2.


From where did you download that version of Photoshop CS2?


----------



## PurelyCanadian (Oct 3, 2006)

It was a trial version off of the website, I'm pretty sure it was CS2 - but I'm more concerned about the executable problem in general. I was just using that as an example. It isn't just Photoshop that this problem occurs with, as it seems kind of random because some programs will install and some just dont do anything - even when I know they work because I've used them on my other computer.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

have you tried while running xp in an administrator account or in safe mode ?


----------



## PurelyCanadian (Oct 3, 2006)

I am the administrator for this computer, and I tried running both the Photoshop executables in Safe Mode and neither of them would open in that either.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

microsoft help and support has some tricks about windows installer here
Even if you have no error message one of those operations could work. Or wait for someone wiser than me to give a look :4-dontkno


----------



## berganat0r (Aug 7, 2009)

not to re-open a cold thread or anything, but I just had the same problem trying to install Photoshop 7.0. I'm running Vista 64-bit, which may not help in an XP thread, but you never know. Needless to say, when i tried to manually install from the Setup.exe file, it didn't open up. When I went in to the Task Manager to find out the source, it turned up that the installer were running processes, but weren't showing up. I was also running PeerGuardian 2, which, once i disabled it, the setup popped right up. Hope it helps for anyone else with the problem.


----------

